# PluginProject KonfigFile/Settings



## javator (9. Dez 2013)

Hallo Leute ich habe folgende Problem.

Ich entwickel ein Eclipse Plug-In Project und würde gerne in diesem Plug-In Project so etwas wie eine Settings Datei oder so was ähnliches benutzten/konfigurieren. Mann soll diese Settings Datei nachher wenn das Plug-In in ein Fremdes Eclipse Installiert wird/ist auch noch ändern können.  Habt ihr eine Idee wo ich so was einstellen kann! Ich vermute das geht irgendwo in der Manifest Datei.

Danke und Grüße 

Javator


----------



## rarup (10. Jan 2014)

Was spricht dagegen die EclipsePreferences dafür zu verwenden?


----------

